# Confused



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People

I have replaced the battery on my Nautica Steel but the Chronograph won't work, the alarm works and the watch keeps time, is there something I have done wrong, all help appreciated



















Dave S


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There might be a reset procedure you need to follow after a battary change Dave, as in hold all chrono buttons down for 5 seconds etc ( thats just an example)

Got the instructions?


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

jasonm said:


> There might be a reset procedure you need to follow after a battary change Dave, as in hold all chrono buttons down for 5 seconds etc ( thats just an example)
> 
> Got the instructions?


Hi jaonm

No instructions, china movement with swiss parts, holding down both pushers does not solve the problem?

Thanks

Dave s


----------

